#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Copy Address book

## J.wills

Hi,

I have Outlook 2007 on my PC and laptop. Cannot figure out how to copy
the Address Book from the PC to the laptop. Would appreciate info on
how to do this.
Thanks

----------


## ExlGuru

This link helps you how to copy the outlook contacts into your hard disk.

http://www.computerfreetips.com/back...ts-Backup.html

Save this file and copy and paste anywhere in the hard disk.

----------


## J.wills

Sorry for late replying but thanks for this link i will check it out and then tell you the results.

Thanks

j.wills

----------

